# Vallisneria Americana, How to get it to bounce back???



## Fishonthebrain (Aug 15, 2007)

I recently got some jungle vall (about 20 plants) that are in terrible shape. Most the leaves are melted at about 2-3" above the roots. Any leaves that aren't melted are badly broken/shreaded. They came in this way...

Tank stats:
Planted in aquasoil capped with Eco complete. 
No ferts
No CO2
2x96 6700k CF about 10hrs/day
125 gallon tank
Temp 75F
Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 5 ppm but varies

What can I do to help these sad plants bounce back??? They have been in the tank a bout 1 week and are just getting worse and worse...

Thank you so much for any help!!!


----------



## darkfalcon7 (May 18, 2006)

I've found w/ my vals, that when the leaves start looking ugly, just prune them off and the plant will bounce back. I see that you're using AS, so just give it time. I also see you're not using CO2, to expedite recovery, you'll need to add it. It's what plants, (and just about all live on Earth) is, carbon, so unless you're dosing excel, it's going to take a while for the plant to photosynthesize more organic matter and grow w/o any additional carbon supplements. You look like you've got enough light, though nitrates are a little on the low side IMO, but your vals would recover faster with co2 or excel, not to say they won't grow back, just slower in comparison w/o any supplementation.


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

I have heard that excel will melt Vals. Never tested myself though.


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Aug 15, 2007)

Spiritwind said:


> I have heard that excel will melt Vals. Never tested myself though.


I have also read this about excel.

I'm not adding CO2 just to help some valls bounce back... the whole reason for using valls was that they are supposed to be fine in a low tech tank... if I add co2 ill just get a better background plant. But yeah CO2 would help I'm sure!

I was talking in terms of ferts/pruning tricks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Try some root tabs? They're heavy root feeders...


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Time is the most likely solution. Vals for me have always taken a while to get established, then they become the true weeds they really are 

Excel will melt them - but it really only happens at the higher doses people use to treat BBA - I don't think it bothers them at the lower dose typical for CO2 supplementation.

Kevin


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I just rescaped my tank a month ago and pulled out all my vals -- corkscrew not jungle, but close enough. I trimed the leaves back heavily, cutting off any leaves that had even a tiny bit of algae on them or any damage. I threw out about as much as I kept.

The vals took about 3 weeks before they started to really take off again. I planted about 15 rosettes (mostly babies/juvies) and I now 5 weeks later, I have 7 new runners. In another month, I'll probably have to get rid of some of the new plantlets--they grow like weeds once the root systems are established. This is in 5 gallon tank with eco, 15 watts of light, DIY CO2, and flourish and leaf zone. Granted I have CO2, but my lighting is far inferior to yours.

I say just give it time. For those first couple weeks, I feared for my plants, but give it a month. They'll come back.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

KevinC said:


> Time is the most likely solution. Vals for me have always taken a while to get established, then they become the true weeds they really are
> 
> Excel will melt them - but it really only happens at the higher doses people use to treat BBA - I don't think it bothers them at the lower dose typical for CO2 supplementation.
> 
> Kevin


They definitely take some time to get established and once established will try to take over your tank. If the root system is intact you should be okay. I don't have a problem using Excel with my vals. I double dose every day and quadruple dose after my weekly water change. I think they need time to acclimate to the Excel just like they need time to establish themselves in your tank before you stop loosing leaves and see any real growth. I do agree that spot treating vals for algae with Excel would probably be risky.


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow thank you so much for the replies you guys !!!

They really look bad...gonna be hard to wait a month but I'll try my very best! :wink:


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Fishonthebrain said:


> They really look bad...gonna be hard to wait a month but I'll try my very best! :wink:


You may not need to wait that long. 

The secret is to not disturb them. Plant them, spike them (with a fertilizer tab or spike) and then leave them alone. Vals are as sensitive as crypts, it appears. 

I purchased a corkscrew val two weeks ago from PetsMart, with no expectations of it surviving. Most of the existing leaves are still alive, but do not appear to be growing, since they are still at their original 10"-12" length, and have brown tips. However, a greater number of new leaves have emerged, including several on a runner. The new leaves are darker green, have tighter spirals, and currently range from 1" to 4" high; Not bad after just 12 days in the tank.

To say I am astonished would be an understatement. I have never been able to raise Vallisneria before, but what I did differently this time was plant it, fertlize it, and then left it alone.


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah I have also been leaving mine alone and not touching it, but it's soooo hard!

Maybe ill try to get some pics of just how bad it is so I can post compare shots if i get lucky!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey, its been two months, did the vals survive?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Fishonthebrain is banned.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Ya, I noticed that after I posted but didnt know how to delete my post. Oh well


----------

